# Valley View, OH Gus, M (gorgeous!)



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.cuyahogadogs.com/adopt-me/2009/06/4090










Gus is an older German Shepherd male who looks like he’s had a rough life. He’s tested positive for heartworms at the shelter so will need life-saving treatment. If you can offer Gus a second chance at a happy and healthy life, please come down and meet him.

This shelter is rescue friendly, if they don't have room they do PTS.

Cuyahoga County Animal Shelter
9500 Sweet Valley Drive
Valley View, Ohio 44125
216-525-7877
e-mail us


Hours
Tuesday-Saturday: 11 am to 5:30 pm
Closed Sundays & Mondays


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP 4 pretty bot Gus !!!!







HELP PLEASE


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

My turn to bump.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13944838


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

cute!!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

what a handsome boy!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bumping


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for Handsome!

Is anyone working on him?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------

